# Sticky  2016 Aquatic Gardeners Association Aquascaping Contest Open!!



## Texex94

Hello Fellow Aquascapers,

The 2016 AGA International Aquascaping Contest has been open since June 1, 2016 and we are starting to receive a decent number of entries for this year's contest. This year's contest will close in September as in years past to allow time for our esteemed judges to choose their favorite aquascapes. So, get your aquascapes pruned and ready for photos and get those aquascapes uploaded!

To enter this year's contest, please go to:
http://enter.aquatic-gardeners.org/

Registration and guidelines for the contest can be found at the website. Please spread the word about the contest!

I look forward to seeing the aquascapes later this fall!

Bailin Shaw
Contest Chair


----------

